# 99 GXE Whistling Noise?



## mjs99 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello everyone, new here and have a quick question... I have a 99 GXE, manual, 62K miles, and have just noticed a whistling sound coming from what appears to be the left front of the vehicle. The noise does not appear right away, takes about 5 minutes before it starts. The noise is only happening while the car is in forward motion (In gear or neutral). The latest work done was the replcement of the AC compressor 2 weeks ago. Any ideas????

Thanks
Mike


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

idler pully?


----------



## mjs99 (Jul 22, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> idler pully?


Could be, I just had that replaced about 6 months ago....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds funny, but thats one of the cool sounds an altima makes. could be belts, could be that idler pulley, could be anything. if you cant find it, its probably the cool sound an altima makes. no shit.


----------

